# Shooting Arrows in Cobb County



## H Archer ESQ (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

I fairly recently moved to Kennesaw and rented a nice little place. Unfortunately, this place doesn't have much of a yard.... I'm on the market for something more permanent (maybe to the N/NE), but I want to make sure I live somewhere where I can set up a nice range in the yard to shoot whenever I want. Does anyone know whether you can legally sling your arrows in your yard if you live in Cobb? How about other counties North/Northeast of there?

Thanks for all the help, Folks - have a great night!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 16, 2012)

I do it all the time, though I'm the last house on a dead end road. Al on the other hand has people over all the time slinging arrows in plain view of a busy road without any problems. 
 It's totally legal. As long as you don't give your neighbors any reason to complain, you should be fine. 
 I'm right in marietta, not far from Barrett pky., if you ever want to get together and shoot, send me a PM.  
David


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2012)

That's the spirit!!!  If you live where you can't shoot a bow...move!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 16, 2012)

I shoot in my yard in Marietta(neighborhood) Only had one lady say something but after watching me shoot a couple, she dropped it.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 16, 2012)

heck I shoot in my front yard and you should see my nieghbourhood


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can hunt with a bow in Cobb, so yes, it is legal to practice with one. Of course, one might be charged with endangerment, reckless conduct, or something like that if they did not use good common sense.

Drop by and see Skunkhound then both of you come on over and we will shoot plastic pigs, pill bottles, and more.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 17, 2012)

Ha ha Al said "common sense"


----------



## big john smith (Nov 29, 2012)

I know  a guy that has no yard, shoots into his open garage from the driveway


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 10, 2012)

You gotta do what you gotta do!!!


----------

